

What is the average rate of return of Venture capital firms? - trustfundbaby

I know there is no way to get an exact number, but I'm looking for a ball park figure.
======
DevX101
I don't know, but you probably want to look at the distribution as well. The
"top firms" get a disproportionate share of profits in the industry.

